# When light grey is black. And then white. Or somewhere inbetween. It's your choice.



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

From our escapades last night. Shot under protest (and the influence)

View attachment 43277


I carry only one background/paper with me and use the same in the studio. Light grey. Put enough distance between your subject and the background - meter a few stops difference - and with a fast enough sync it'll go black. Conversely, the other way (see previous post) and it'll go white. For dramatic effect, mumble about the inverse square law throughout.

Lens: 150 Sonnar 
Camera: H4D
Light: gridded beauty dish (man, I grid everything)
Wine: cheap viognier


----------

